# L.W.B Round #2 @ Head's Creek 1/30/2010



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 4, 2010)

Join Lil' Water Bassin' @ The Griffin Reservoir on January 30th 2010 as we compete in our 2nd event of the season.

Click on this link for club details .....

http://www.freewebs.com/lwbassin/

We appreciate your support to our Jonboat club.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 7, 2010)

Mike-ole-nelle and I rode past the GRIFF today.

We gonna need some sunnyshine 

The Reservoir was covered with ICE,from the island to the bridge.

Take an ice pick if you are gonna practice there this weekend 

She is MUDDY TOO.


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 7, 2010)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Mike-ole-nelle and I rode past the GRIFF today.
> 
> We gonna need some sunnyshine
> 
> ...



What about Horton, anyone been by there? Yargo is covered partially with ice as well today.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 7, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> What about Horton, anyone been by there? Yargo is covered partially with ice as well today.



It will have ice around the banks in some locations,it did last Sunday


----------



## Fishinagain (Jan 7, 2010)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Mike-ole-nelle and I rode past the GRIFF today.
> 
> We gonna need some sunnyshine
> 
> ...



Here's a pic of the ice pond.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 8, 2010)

Cool looking Large Mouth mount in your avatar there fishinagain.


----------



## Fishinagain (Jan 8, 2010)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Cool looking Large Mouth mount in your avatar there fishinagain.



Thats the High falls beast from 99. Trails end did a great job on her


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah....... come on!Yall just need to go on out there and do some figure skatin' and leave the fishin' to the rest of us.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 9, 2010)

MIKE-OLE-NELLE and TVD plan on skatin' around out at tha Griff Sunday Eve.

We may just walk across tha water,drill a hole and beat up on the ELROD's fish.


----------



## Fishinagain (Jan 9, 2010)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> MIKE-OLE-NELLE and TVD plan on skatin' around out at tha Griff Sunday Eve.
> 
> We may just walk across tha water,drill a hole and beat up on the ELROD's fish.



I just got through sharpening the bit on the auger


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 9, 2010)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> MIKE-OLE-NELLE and TVD plan on skatin' around out at tha Griff Sunday Eve.
> 
> We may just walk across tha water,drill a hole and beat up on the ELROD's fish.



You can do that from the bridge...just dont trip over any worm buckets or plastic bottles and hurt yerself.......


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 9, 2010)

Chris S. said:


> You can do that from the bridge...just dont trip over any worm buckets or plastic bottles and hurt yerself.......



I was just joshin' 

I look forward to competing against the Elrods and everyone else at the Lil' Water Bassin' events in 2010.There will be some stiff competition out there again this year.

And I don't have a problem with helping a few of you guys to clean up around the Griff this spring ....... if y'all want to get together and do so,just holla at me.


----------



## ROCKANATER (Jan 10, 2010)

i will help


----------



## G3Rider (Jan 10, 2010)

Terry, when you say clean up this spring are you talking about trash, or fish,seen the fish part.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 10, 2010)

G3Rider said:


> Terry, when you say clean up this spring are you talking about trash, or fish,seen the fish part.



Thanks for the compliment,but unfortunately,L.W.B will not be at the Griff. this spring (unless we switch dates with the Big Lazer event,due to Heads Creek being covered with ice),so cleaning up the trash around the lake is actually what I am referring to.

The same (trashy) conditions will surely arise again over time,but hey ....... Lil' Water Bassin' will at least have given back to the community.

Thanks ROCKANATOR,that gives us 2 ...... any body else willing to help pick up some trash around the GRIFF?


----------



## Buzzerbaits (Jan 11, 2010)

*Buzzerbaits*

Terry count us in for the clean up..       Bad bank fisherman.!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 11, 2010)

Buzzerbaits said:


> Terry count us in for the clean up..       Bad bank fisherman.!



Thanks Buzzerbaits,

If we drum up enough help,it want take us very long.

We will set up a date in early spring,before those NO-SHOULDERS  get very active.


----------



## G3Rider (Jan 26, 2010)

Little water fishing this weekend, better watch the weather ,usually somethings a brew.....


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 26, 2010)

I HEAR YA G3 RIDER,

It never ceases to amaze me at how great I am at scheduling our tourneys on the worst weekend of the month,year after year  ..... I guess that I'm just lucky like that.


----------



## Fishinagain (Jan 29, 2010)

G3Rider said:


> Little water fishing this weekend, better watch the weather ,usually somethings a brew.....



Just bring pencil and paper cause you know I love a bad weather day.Or maybe I should have brought my pencil and paper.Congrats Derrick and Travis on a tough day at the Griff.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 30, 2010)

Ditto on the congrats to Derek and Travis as well as Chris S and Justin,and on it being a tough day .....

Is it spring time yet


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 30, 2010)

Hate that I missed it today, then again I knew it was going to be tough. Good job Derek!


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 30, 2010)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Ditto on the congrats to Derek and Travis as well as Chris S and Justin,and on it being a tough day .....
> 
> Is it spring time yet




Thanks Terry,it was a tough day,nasty weather and some tough folks to get out and play in it.Springs not too far away man!!!!  Congrats to D&T.


----------

